# Blood tests in Highland/Moray



## Pizzicato45 (Dec 30, 2015)

H all, 

This may be a shot in the dark but wondering if anyone up north knows of a private blood test service? Obviously there is blue horizon and medichecks if all else fails but I'm looking for somewhere that does hormones and beta with quick results and no posting samples. 

X


----------

